# Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide (DSIP)



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else has used it and what they thought of it? I'm dosing at 100mcg a day and finding I'm dreaming every night since I've started using it about 6 days now but I still keep waking up in the night like usual might up the dose to 200mcg and see if it keeps me asleep


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

J1mmyc said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has used it and what they thought of it? I'm dosing at 100mcg a day and finding I'm dreaming every night since I've started using it about 6 days now but I still keep waking up in the night like usual might up the dose to 200mcg and see if it keeps me asleep


Never heard of this before but sounds exciting. I've done a little research. What time do you dose this and does it knock you out soon after or does it not work like that ?


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been dosing at 100mcg but I've heard of people going up to 200mcg I dose it during the day whenever I get time doesn't make you drowsy or nothing like that it just stays in the system and guessing it does it's stuff when your asleep dunno if it would make a difference just before bed I'm yet to try that but I've been having dreams every night since taking it but still wake up a fair few times in the night as I normally do I might do it before bed and see if I stay asleep


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Do you inject this sub-q? The articles i've found say IV but i guess sub-q should work too but maybe just less effective?


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been doing it subq I've seen people do it either way but more people do subq as its easier and proberly no difference tbh


----------

